# fungus gnats??



## manakawari (Sep 13, 2009)

my new vivarium has been overrun with what i believe is fungus gnats...is there a way that you guys know of to kill these without using a pesticide? i once read a post a couple years ago about someone who use carbon dioxide to kill all insects ..he pumped the viv full of carbon dioxide and then sealed all cracks and left it in for 24 hours..it killed all insects but allowed the plats to thrive..has anyone tried this or knows if it works? i assume it will work but perhaps must be redone cause maybe the eggs will survive? it goes without saying that any frogs must be removed before trying this.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/44041-fungus-gnat-issue.html


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Isopods and springtails eat fungus and debris. They will be a help in irradicating fungus gnats. If you don't co2 the tank try stirring up the medium, drying it out a little, and introducing springtails and isopods. Be careful. Large isopods can be a plant nuisance.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Fungus gnats can be very annoying, but they do eventually almost completely disappear on their own. It is very likely that what you are experiencing now is the worst it will ever get. Good luck! Hope they leave you alone from now on.


----------

